# This is not James Bond anymore...



## cara (Sep 30, 2006)

.... not only that Daniel Craig is blonde, he will drive a Ford Mondeo with Automatic..  
and I read in our newspaper there are no Martinis anymore, the new JB will take a Heineken beer  

http://movies.monstersandcritics.com/news/article_1134414.php


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh....I think I feel faint.   What..?  No martinis?   Perish the thought.   And a ford???   This really is too much for one person to bear.   I believe I shall return to my bed until someone corrects these situations.

Seriously, tinkering with James Bond would be like giving Betty Boop breast reduction surgery and the morals of a nun.   Just bad and wrong, if you ask me.

What was your favourite 007 movie?  Mine was Live and Let Die.  I've got a thing for voodoo, and an even bigger thing for New Orleans.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2006)

Blame the custom of product placements in films   Ford and the beer company must have bid highest to get their products into shot!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 30, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Seriously, tinkering with James Bond would be like giving Betty Boop breast reduction surgery and the morals of a nun. Just bad and wrong, if you ask me.


 
AMEN!!!!!

My dad has seen & has recorded every James Bond movie. 

VB, I loved Live & Let Die also, but I think my favorite is Goldfinger. 

In high school drama class we had to take a song & either sing or lip sync it. I did Goldfinger, somewhere at my parents there's a great blackmail tape of that day!


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 30, 2006)

Am I the only one....or did anyone else have to watch Bond movies a couple of times before you figured out all the intrigue and plot twists?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2006)

I've only ever watched one JB movie - with Sean Connery - WAAAAY back when I was lovestruck and the boyfriend was keen to see it.

BUT, I had read every JB novel by the time I was 15.  I just didn't think the films could hold a candle to the books!  However, I bet if I read them now, I'd be appalled at how hackneyed and out of date they would appear to me!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 30, 2006)

It's just sick and wrong.

007 is tall dark and handsome NOT blonde!!
And sorry but... beer?  It just takes away some of the sexiness.


----------



## GB (Sep 30, 2006)

Well that is one  Bond film I will not be seeing. How disappointing!

Crewsk, Goldfinger is my favorite as well.


----------



## Always Hungry (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, I wasn't focused on the "no martini" thing, but I have seen the
trailers for the film and it looks really good. I think he could potentially
make a great Bond, but only time will tell. I'll give the guy a chance
by waiting to see the movie before I draw my conclusions.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 30, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I've got a thing for voodoo, and an even bigger thing for New Orleans.



Angel Heart scared the bejibberies out of me!!!!!!!!!!

Why would one mess with James Bond?  We can ALL drive a Ford, gadgets or not.  The "romance" of James Bond and what he portrays will be lost.  

But I can honestly say that since I was MUCH younger the James Bond men just haven't been the same - After Roger Moore and Sean Connery I shut down to anyone portraying 007


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2006)

Here I have to say that I think Craig is a great actor....    but he wouldn't have been my first choice for Bond, simply cos he's nothing like the book Bond!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 30, 2006)

I feel nauseous. This goes against everything I know.....C'mon CONNERY! SAVE BOND!


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am tried of the movie industry keep making James Bonds movies.  The originals were the best and as far as I am concerned the new ones can't compete with the old ones.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 30, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Angel Heart scared the bejibberies out of me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why would one mess with James Bond?  We can ALL drive a Ford, gadgets or not.  The "romance" of James Bond and what he portrays will be lost.
> 
> But I can honestly say that since I was MUCH younger the James Bond men just haven't been the same - After Roger Moore and Sean Connery I shut down to anyone portraying 007



Angel Heart was GREAT!...Did you see Skeleton Key???


----------



## Katie H (Sep 30, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> .... not only that Daniel Craig is blonde, he will drive a Ford Mondeo with Automatic..
> and I read in our newspaper there are no Martinis anymore, the new JB will take a Heineken beer
> 
> http://movies.monstersandcritics.com/news/article_1134414.php[/quote]
> ...


----------



## kyles (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh for heavens sake, get with the times people!!!  

Even our mate Bond has to move with the times. He survived being played by an Aussie, he'll survive Mr Craig too.

I can forgive Daniel Craig his blonde hair, because the bloke has the most stunning blue eyes ever. He played a South African terrorist in Munich, and I'm afraid I am now  

No one orders martinis anymore (well not in Kylieworld anyway) so I can't see the problem with him wanting a beer.

I would get Daniel Craig anything he asks for


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 1, 2006)

Hahhaaaaa, Kyles
Just cos he's blonde.....   That's you harking back to your Aussie surfies background?!!!! 

I like Daniel Craig.  I've liked everything I've seen him in - mostly on UK tele...   But Bond?  Naaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 1, 2006)

The only James Bonds that I liked were of course, Sean Connery {The best one!!} and Roger Moore.
I don't remember the name of the one that I liked, I just remember Jaws, the giant of a man that had the silver teeth. 
I also liked Live and Let Die.

I saw the trailer for the new movie and it just didn't have the James Bond feel to it.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 1, 2006)

Ishbel's right about it being all about product placement. Hardly anyone drinks Martini these days, and anyway, why should the film producers give a free advert when they can get loads of lolly off a brewery? The cars have been 'dumbing down' for years, despite all the fancy remote controls that let the car seemingly drive with no-one in the front seat. From an Aston to a BMW is a fairly long drop. But how many of us can afford a Merc or a BMW? And of those of us that can (not me, by the way), how many are going to be influenced by a film? Ford is the logical advertiser.

A long while back, Connery made a statement saying that he thought Craig would make a good Bond. This was way back when it was first announced Craig would play the part. Brosnan was OK, but Roger Moore was too two-dimensional, almost a cartoon character. Personally, I like a man with a bit of depth to him (!). Craig might be a winner. The least we can do is give him a chance and not write him off before he's even started.

In any case, it's not easy to protest against these changes. About the only way is not going to see the film.


----------



## GB (Oct 1, 2006)

I am confused by the "hardly anyone drinks martinis" statements. Where I am from, martinis are the hottest drink and have been for a number of years now. Martini bars have been popping up all over the place. Now granted, it is not the James Bond martini and purists would never call most of these drinks martinis, but speaking for my friends and family and myself our choice of drink is often a gin or vodka martini. At the most we might make it a little dirty, but that is as far from the original as we stray usually.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 1, 2006)

shaken...not stired<insert suave bond voice>


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 1, 2006)

Check this out: http://entertainment.excite.co.uk/news/movies/15629

The brewery is paying a six-figure sum for the privilege, apparently. At the end, the article suggests that Bond drinks beer in Casino Royale, not martini. Anybody know the book?


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 1, 2006)

I was in my early teens when I read them, so I can't confirm that!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2006)

We just saw the movie this weekend and I don't remember good ole James having a beer at all.  

Have to admit I kinda like this new guy.  

But the "Crouching Dragon Hidden Tiger" stunt moves were a bit over the top.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2006)

We're going tonight... I'll let ya know what we think.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2006)

We'll compare more notes after you've seen it, Trish.

Apologies to all those Chinese stunt movie fans - it's "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon," isn't it?


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm confused with the statement about martinis being 'out'.  They're really still popular around here.

How about not having a stunning lady walk out of the water (shades of Halle Berry) but instead....James comes ashore.  What's up with that?   

A FORD!  Take me now...!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 19, 2006)

That's right Mud.  It's "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" played by Chow Yuen Fatt and Michelle Yeoh, former Miss Malaysia, who played James Bond's girl in Tomorrow Never Dies.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2006)

Actually, Jan, I didn't mind watching James come dripping out of the water.........


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 19, 2006)

LOL, I have to get used to the new Bond.  I never really cared for Pierce Brosnan...I'm a Connery and Moore fan.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, of course Sean is still the gold standard, but it doesn't hurt to have new models now and then.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2006)

yes...but a blonde Bond??


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2006)

He's not _that _blond.  And he has other redeeming qualities.  I don't recall Roger Moore being particularly dark-haired.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2006)

lol... I shall wait before saying anymore....


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2006)

just remember the howls of disapproval when Bob Dylan went electric.  Change can be good!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2006)

yes, yes it can.   I will "try" to keep an open mind.

( it'll be hard though)


----------



## BlueCat (Nov 19, 2006)

I know what kind of response this comment always gets, but I don't understand the fascination with Sean Connery. He was good as Bond, I'll give you that. He's turned into such a charicature that I can hardly stand to hear that lisp for a minute now! It didn't help that he turned me off so much when he advocated hitting women, and then advocated it a second time too. 

Oh, I heard that this new movie is quite good.


BC


----------



## mudbug (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry, BlueCat, but I've never required my movie stars (or writers, musicians, painters, etc.) to have sensible opinions on anything as long as they are good at their craft.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 19, 2006)

I have read the reviews, and everyone is saying this is by far the best Bond movie in decades!  
The last 10 Bond movies has sucked out loud. So any change is a good one for me. 
No one yell at me now!


----------



## BlueCat (Nov 19, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Sorry, BlueCat, but I've never required my movie stars (or writers, musicians, painters, etc.) to have sensible opinions on anything as long as they are good at their craft.


 
You know, neither do I truly, Mudbug.  I love to listen to Sinatra, despicable a man as he was.  And the interviews where Connery showed his backside didn't really make or break my opinion of him as an actor - but they didn't endear him any, that's for sure.  And as I said, I liked him early on, and then something odd happened to his delivery.

BC


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 19, 2006)

I was never a passionate fan of the 007 series, so I don't feel any particular drama about this changeover.  Though I was quite dubious of their choice of the new Bond initially, I have to give it to this guy that he has that cool wickedness which is also a signature of James Bond, and which Pierce Brosnan certainly lacked.  Pierce was handsome all right, but in a way that is too ordinary, he could well have been one of those cute, mild mannered flight attendant or waiter you may encounter now and then in the course of everyday life.

And Ishbel, I can relate to your sentiment, when you read all the books, you already make up your own image in your mind of the protagonist and the world surrounding him, and the reproduction by some other people just don't fit into your imagination.  I am the same way with Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 20, 2006)

I liked Daniel Craig both in Road to Perdition and Munich.  Yes I was appalled at him playing JB at first but from the movie trailers he looks earthy, tough and smouldering.  That scene of him coming out of the sea in those retro trunks!!! Bet he's started a new trend in men's swimwear. I've always found everyone else after Sean Connery a bit too suave or too handsome or in the case of Pierce Brosnan, even sissyish.  I can't wait to watch the new movie.


----------



## philso (Nov 20, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> ...I had read every JB novel by the time I was 15. I just didn't think the films could hold a candle to the books! However, I bet *if I read them now*, _*I'd be appalled at how hackneyed and out of date*_ they would appear to me!


 
*DON'T DO IT!!  *i gave a rereading to a couple of books i had read in highschool that i had thought to be esoteric future classics.  big mistake.

sometimes it's _better_ to live in lala land!


----------



## attie (Nov 20, 2006)

I must say that this is the quickest growing thread that I've ever seen, every time I read one page there's another tacked on the end of it.
I'll watch any movie with Sean Connery in it, love his acting.
Now listen you blokes, stop picking on that Aussie actor who played the part, I can't even remember his name ---- that's how good a job he did. 

Anyhows, so much for James Bond 007, check this out for who killed them at the box office this weekend, Go Aussie go  
http://au.news.yahoo.com/061119/2/11hq7.html?f=mv


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Chopstix. This looks like it might be your kind of review (and perhaps Mudbug's given the boys who work at the hot tub  ):

http://film.guardian.co.uk/bond/story/0,,1949505,00.html


----------



## mudbug (Nov 20, 2006)

I read the review, Snoop.  yep, you're right!


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 21, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hello Chopstix. This looks like it might be your kind of review (and perhaps Mudbug's given the boys who work at the hot tub  ):
> 
> http://film.guardian.co.uk/bond/story/0,,1949505,00.html


 
Thanks Snoop Puss, I'm watching the movie tomorrow night so I'll hold off reading this review until afterwards.  I like to judge a movie myself first before reading the reviews.

My husband who's a die hard JB fan (he's read all the books, he's got all the DVDs and complete CD collection of all the theme songs) is the very first person I thought would trash the new Bond.  But no, he likes what he sees in the trailer... We'll see tomorrow...


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 23, 2006)

Saw the movie last night.  It was great.  DH said it ranks up there with the best JB movies.  I thought Daniel Craig was awesome in the role...


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 23, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Saw the movie last night.  It was great.  DH said it ranks up there with the best JB movies.  I thought Daniel Craig was awesome in the role...


Thanks for the succint review.  I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------

